

New genetic mutations trigger many cases of autism - glymor
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/06/more-cases-of-sporadic-autism-tied-to-genetics.ars

======
tokenadult
Title is incorrect. That's not how other reports on the same recently
published study have put the matter.

[http://healthland.time.com/2011/06/09/studies-new-clues-
to-t...](http://healthland.time.com/2011/06/09/studies-new-clues-to-the-
genetic-roots-of-autism/)

[http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-he-
autism-...](http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-he-
autism-20110609,0,770413.story?track=rss)

